# eggs (26% in the lady finger biscuits)



## francescaroberta

I have another doubt...I'm translating an ingredient list and I have to translate:
eggs (26% in the lady finger biscuits).
For the "lady finger biscuits" I have found "kedi dili (savyer) pastası"
 
Can you help me please?
 
Thank you!


----------



## hasansabri

"*Kedi dili pastası*" is right, other name is *"hanımparmağı"*

eggs (26% in the lady finger biscuits).

hanımparmağındaki yumurta oranı % 26

in addition, have a look at this website following

http://yemekgunlugum.blogs.com/yemek_gunlugum/2004/12/ckolatali_keddl/comments/page/2/


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you! I'm sorry if I bother you...
Could you please write for me the sentence
"hanımparmağındaki yumurta oranı % 26"

but using the word "*Kedi dili pastası*" (or "*Kedidili pastası*")?


----------



## hasansabri

O.k

*Kedi dili pastasındaki yumurta oranı %26*


----------



## hasansabri

sorry must be,

*Kedidili pastasındaki yumurta oranı % 26*


----------



## francescaroberta

thank you!
thank you!
thank you!


----------



## hasansabri

*you are welcome*


----------



## Volcano

francescaroberta said:


> Could you please write for me the sentence
> "hanımparmağındaki yumurta oranı % 26"
> 
> but using the word "*Kedi dili pastası*" (or "*Kedidili pastası*")?


*
Hello francescaroberta

If you are translating an ingredient list, it is enough to say:

Yumurta oranı %26

But the rate is a bit odd.I have never seen such rate like this on any ingredient list.*


----------

